# Cat with long inner ear hair.



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Both as my cats came to me as dumped, but I like to research to find out what breed they may have been infuenced by. Both color and behavioral traits.
My newest cat came as a dumped along with 2 others. All were coal black.
I originally thought Bombay influence the eyer color was there, but the head structure wasn't.

Is there a breed that's trait would include long inner ear hair and predominantly black?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Most likely your cats are just domestic shorthair, but there is no way to know without pics.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There's really no way to know at all what breed your cats may have in them. Cat breeds have been created by taking several cats with specific traits and breeding to promote those traits consistently. So the traits of specific breeds appear in the general population of domestic cats. Your cat may have a trait or two but not be descended from the cats in the breeding lines.


----------

